# Hip dysplasia, bad joints-10.5 month old



## ariannasmom

Georgia went in this morning to the vet to have an x-ray done on her left leg where she has been limping. The vet just called to tell me that the joints in both back legs are bad, the one left leg has a stratched legiament, and that she has the start of hip dysplasia.

My heart feels so broken right now, she is a mommas girl.

Can any one give me some heads up on what to expect from here on out...


Thanks for reading.


----------



## ariannasmom

*Update* Contacted the breeder we got GA from and she wants a second opinion on the X-rays, As she believes its not possiable that GA has the Hip Dysplasia.


----------



## Tbarrios333

I'm so sorry








I was hoping everything with her skin sores and limping would turn out o.k.

Wish you and GA the best of luck~


----------



## BlackPuppy

Its good to get a second opinion. My vet said Doeraks hips looked great. The OFA said he had moderate hip dysplasia. (Also, some vets have no clue on how to take the proper x-rays.)

I wish you best of luck. Some HD can be corrected with surgery when caught at a young age.


----------



## flygirl55

Glad to hear that the breeder is at least taking an interest. Do you know what her parents were rated by OFA? 
If she does have HD, there are many things that can be done for her, from medication to surgery to homepathic treatments. My 10 yr old had HD and spinal issues that were managed most of her life. In the end, they did take her but she had a wonderful and productive life until then, so all hope isn't lost...


----------



## JeffM

When we got Riggs at 13 months, he was slow getting up. XRays said he had HD in the left and also bad knee's/elbows.

3 yrs later he's still going strong with no signs of pain. We play multiple times daily.

Thor started limping in the back end. XRays showed HD in left hip. Went to a specialist who said he didn't have HD but his vertebrae is pinching a nerve causing the pain/limp.


----------



## Hatterasser

When we brought Thor home, he was limping badly. At 11 months old, HD never occurred to us but the vet took x-rays. The vet stated that he never certifies HD under 2 years old but in this case he was going to certify Thor....literally square pegs in round holes. At 5, Thor shows signs of what is likely to come. When he squats to poo, his legs quiver badly. He sits very slowly (always has). But we have him on glucosamine condroiten, which seems to help a great deal. He's still active, loves to run and chase his squeakys and balls, and I'm sure will be fine for a few more years, though I expect he'll reach a point where it becomes harder and harder to sit and then stand up again. A former GSD we had lived to 14 with hip dysplasia. Still it is hard to see a 10 mo old suffering. I think good diet, exercise and care will help as will the addition of GC tablets. It's helped Thor.


----------



## ariannasmom

Yes the breeder is an excellant lady and has worked with us every step of the way with Georgia.
Both Georgias mother and father rated good through the OFA on hips and elbows.
She came with a HD guarentee, Which is why the breeder and I are so shocked.
Im going to get a second opinon on the X-rays, and pray that its just a fluke.

Thank you all so much for the replies, I will update as soon as i know more.


----------



## WiscTiger

For the Stretched legament you want to do a few weeks of restircted activity so it can have a chance to heal up.

I am glad your breeder is working with you and I would also second, third or what ever getting a second opinion. 

How many hip xrays does your Vet take to be sent in for certification? Is there an Ortho Vet some where around where you live, even if you have to travel for 3 - 4 hours it might be worth using them as the secondopinion or a Vet school.

I have a female that was OFA rated as Mild dysplasia, she is 7 1/2 now and shows mild signs of her hip bothering her. I am trying to find a joint supplement that agrees with her tummy. To me mild dysplasia is easy to work with.

Val


----------



## Doc

Can you post the x-ray? There are a bunch of folks in here that can read x-rays just as good if not better than the OFA. Position of the dog is the single most key element. And most Vet's do a poor job of positioning the dog correctly.


----------



## ariannasmom

The vet did not mention any of the x-rays being sent for certification.
We will be going for the second opinion on the xrays within a week.



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerFor the Stretched legament you want to do a few weeks of restircted activity so it can have a chance to heal up.
> 
> I am glad your breeder is working with you and I would also second, third or what ever getting a second opinion.
> 
> How many hip xrays does your Vet take to be sent in for certification? Is there an Ortho Vet some where around where you live, even if you have to travel for 3 - 4 hours it might be worth using them as the secondopinion or a Vet school.
> 
> I have a female that was OFA rated as Mild dysplasia, she is 7 1/2 now and shows mild signs of her hip bothering her. I am trying to find a joint supplement that agrees with her tummy. To me mild dysplasia is easy to work with.
> 
> Val


----------



## ariannasmom

Im going to try and scan the x-ray for everyone to see, Will post asap.



> Originally Posted By: DocCan you post the x-ray? There are a bunch of folks in here that can read x-rays just as good if not better than the OFA. Position of the dog is the single most key element. And most Vet's do a poor job of positioning the dog correctly.


----------



## selzer

While it is entirely possible for two ofa good dogs to throw a pup with dysplasia, I find it hard to believe that some mild dysplasia is causing problems so young. I would definitely get a second opinion.

The limping I am hoping is from the ligament. When that heals pup should be ok. 

Mild dysplasia at two years is not the end of the world. Lots of dogs never start limping until well into their senior years, some never do. That is even without surgery to repair anything. 

Hope it works out ok for you and Georgia.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I wouldn't panic, I'm betting the limp is from the stretched ligament not the 'dysplasia'.

DId the vets say there are signs of deformation and arthritis in the hips? Or just laxity that may cause problems later on (and would make your dog fail their hip x-rays).

Watch this video of my 5 year old GSD who also had lax hips in her x-ray causing her results to be less than stellar for OFA. She look like she's having any problems to you?

(click here) 

I wouldn't breed her, but otherwise she's doing great!


----------



## ariannasmom

This is the X-ray from today.


----------



## ariannasmom

The vet never mentioned deformation, but did advise that at the age of 1 that we put her on a special diet for arthritis.
She said the dysplasia on a level of 1 to 4 is now at a 1.

I never got to talk to the vet face to face this conversation was all on the phone.

Your video is awesome, She brought tears to my eyes seeing what a go getter she is!!




> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI wouldn't panic, I'm betting the limp is from the stretched ligament not the 'dysplasia'.
> 
> DId the vets say there are signs of deformation and arthritis in the hips? Or just laxity that may cause problems later on (and would make your dog fail their hip x-rays).
> 
> Watch this video of my 5 year old GSD who also had lax hips in her x-ray causing her results to be less than stellar for OFA. She look like she's having any problems to you?
> 
> (click here)
> 
> I wouldn't breed her, but otherwise she's doing great!


----------



## Fodder

well first off, that positioning isnt great, so it is a good thing that you're getting a 2nd opinion.

second, i just wanted to inform you that a week ago photobucket removed a photo of my dogs x rays stating that it was a violation of their terms. copyright belongs to the vet unless you yourself took a digital photo of the x rays or get permission from the vet to post. just an fyi so that you aren't surprised if the same thing happens.


----------



## phgsd

The hip on the left side of the photo looks very nice and tight. The right one doesn't look bad IMO but I am no expert.

I have a GSD who was diagnosed with HD at 7 months old. It was heartbreaking since I had hoped to breed her one day. But I've always treated her like a normal dog for the most part, I don't see her as handicapped. She's 5 now and really doesn't show any discomfort although the bad hip does have a lot of arthritis now.

Unfortunately just because the parents have good hips doesn't guarantee that their offspring will. There's always a chance for HD to pop up - all you can do is minimize that chance by getting a pup from OFA'd parents.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Positioning is poor but from what I can see hips do not look that bad. Get the second opinion and send to OFA. I bet the limping is from the ligament.

My 6 year old has a hip implant due to VERY bad hips. Your films come no where near how bad hers were. Hoping the best for guys and great the breeder is working with you. Kayos' breeder has been on board with us for years on this.


----------



## ariannasmom

I was just reading the OFA website and noticed it is not reccomended to do x-rays 3-4 weeks before or after a heat cycle. Georgia had just started her first heat cycle 2 days ago so today was pretty heavy, has anyone found that having a x-ray in mid cycle to make a differance in the results?


----------



## Smithie86

It can affect the laxity.

It is not recommeded by any of the vets and ortho vets I know and have used for xrays.


----------



## JeffM

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderwell first off, that positioning isnt great, so it is a good thing that you're getting a 2nd opinion.


Exactly what happened to Thor when he was first diagnosed with HD. The specialist said you can see one side is 'thinner' than the other because he wasn't positioned perfectly.


----------



## ddcha

It seems that you and I are in the very same boat! You can see my post from 5/31...My 10 month old also has early HD and a small ACL tear. She was holding her back leg up and sitting down often to rest on walks and would not go up stairs, so I took her in to get checked. She is doing much better...no more limping or holding up her back leg. I have kept her on a leash for over a week now and will continue to do so for a while longer. I have already started her on supplements and will pray for the best from here. Hope your Georgia is feeling better soon.

Bella's xray looked a lot like Georgia's with the flattening off at the top on the one side.


----------



## LisaT

Indy had hip surgery at 14 months. Some of her pain may have come from complications from the lyme vaccine, but it turns out her hip(s?) were popping out as she walked. 

This was about 11 years ago -- the films aren't very good, and I didn't backlight them well, and her positioning was pretty bad. I'll post them here just for comparison (if they don't get yanked







). I definitely agree with a second opinion, and in the meantime, start on some good joint supplements.


----------



## Doc

The vet should re-take th x-ray for no charge. Almost everything is wrong with this positioning. Even at that, I do not see any ball or socket reformation from this x-ray. I would suggest another opinion and see if this vet will re-shoot. Read Leerberg's article on X-rays!
1. The knee joints do not line up
2. The right leg (on your left) covers more of the "wing" than the left leg - another clue of poor position
3. The two black holes (look like eyes) below the ball and socket are not symetrical - another sign of poor position
4. Dog doesn't look straight on the table to me.

JMO


----------



## ariannasmom

Thank you so much everyone for your replies.
Im going for the second opinion from the breeders regular vet, The most annoying part of this ordeal is that Georgia was sedated for this x-ray, And one would think they could get the position correct!
Im set for the second opinion on Wednesday.

Thanks again!


----------

